

Legal obstacles to online movie streaming in India? - hemanth_aero

Wanted to understand why many of the legal movie streaming sites like hulu.com, netflix etc are not supported in countries like India. Does anyone have any information on why this is the case? On a related note, where would someone have to start to setup a legal streaming site for India?
======
hemanth_aero
Got this from someone in my network, <http://broadband.bigflix.com/home> \-
This initiative by Reliance (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BIGFlix>) seems to
one of the good legal video streaming sites for India.

